# Internet



## Harry (Jun 4, 2021)

Some pay a lot of money for the internet. Only because it is such a relief. We can keep our anonymity and still talk openly to people about our problems, sufferings, loneliness and about people who hurt us. 

Imagine if we are bound to our neighbours who in most cases are very nice people (sarcasm). It would fun for others and a lot of pain for someone who did nothing wrong.


----------



## safeinsanity (Jun 4, 2021)

Yeah, the Internet is cool for lots of things! Especially when you're older and poor like me and can't really afford to do too much in real life anymore.


----------



## mist (Jun 5, 2021)

The internet really is a wonderful thing when used correctly. It can also be a hellish experience if you somehow navigate yourself to some dark corner of the web best avoided.


----------



## safeinsanity (Jun 5, 2021)

mist said:


> The internet really is a wonderful thing when used correctly. It can also be a hellish experience if you somehow navigate yourself to some dark corner of the web best avoided.


You have to be wise enough to stay away from that crap @mist ! 😄

I know what you mean though. There is absolute evil on the net, just as there is in the world.


----------



## Harry (Jun 5, 2021)

All those 8K videos on wonderful places give a unique experience. Much better than visiting a place in real. I admit that it doesn't give the feel of pleasant air against our face, but it gives the next best thing. 

I have travelled all around the world through YouTube. A TV with a nice panel can help us get a lot from YouTube alone.


----------



## mist (Jun 5, 2021)

Agreed, I do jogging videos in 4K on YouTube and get to jog everywhere from a German forest to an Italian mountain range.


----------



## Harry (Jun 6, 2021)

mist said:


> get to jog everywhere from a German forest to an Italian mountain range.


I will check these. It would be nice to have some motivation. I am on a total standstill for some time now.



mist said:


> I do jogging videos in 4K on YouTube



What is the speed of your connection ? I am sure it is a good one. 4K streaming is no joke.



mist said:


> an Italian mountain range.



Would be fun


----------



## mist (Jun 6, 2021)

The biggest factor when streaming 4K content via YouTube in my opinion is processor speed. I’m on a 60mb line but I always allow the video to buffer ahead a few minutes in advance to account for speed fluctuations.

If I find a really good video, I will download it in 4K resolution and play it back on my TV via an external drive.

My PC is hooked up to my main TV anyway.

Also, 1080p is sometimes perfectly fine, it all depends on the destination.


----------



## Harry (Jun 6, 2021)

mist said:


> My PC is hooked up to my main TV anyway.



Really ? Do you connect it through a cable ?  Impressive

I was told to try not to use the monitor as a TV. But I guess TV as a monitor or additional monitor is fine.


----------



## mist (Jun 7, 2021)

Yes 


Harry said:


> Really ? Do you connect it through a cable ?  Impressive
> 
> I was told to try not to use the monitor as a TV. But I guess TV as a monitor or additional monitor is fine.


I connect via HDMI


----------



## Harry (Jun 7, 2021)

There is some mode of wireless too. But we will need a costly TV and something else. Possibly the PC needs to be strong enough. It will take enough power to process such high-quality content. 

I tried a 2K image last day and dealing with it was tough.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jun 19, 2021)

The internet is a double edged sword. It's done wonders for people but at the same point can be awful and devastating. It's hard to believe it's been around for nearly half a century already.


----------

